# Workhorse Chassis Brake Warranty Issue



## dennispi (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a 2004 Itasca Sunova (32 ft) with brake heating issues in August 2004 and again in September 2004. Warranty work done in August, but refused in September by Workhorse.  Blame me for riding brakes and being a bad driver.  I know that I drove my RV without my driving over heating brakes, but can not convince the Workhorse warranty people.  There is something wrong with the brakes as I have two different experiences while driving.  One time the brake pedal is high and very difficult to press down- result shimmy and jumping in steering and the next time the brake pedal is soft and goes to the floor-result is seems like I will never stop the RV.  Both seem to be serious problems- not the way the brakes are supposed to work.  

I am taking my RV from Sands Chevy dealer to Echols Auto and RV in Phoenix area.  Anyone have any specific information as to how I can convince Workhorse to cover $2,500 brake repairs and make sure the problem is determined and corrected?  :question:


----------



## janicenlarry (Oct 7, 2004)

Workhorse Chassis Brake Warranty Issue

Have you talked to Winnebago in Forest City about this problem?  They should be of some assistance.  
If nothing else works, try writing to the various RV magazines with your problem.  That usually gets some action. :laugh:


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Nov 5, 2004)

Workhorse Chassis Brake Warranty Issue

There was a recall for Workhorse brakes.  You need to get back in touch with Workhorse.  The slides in the calipers were bad and had to be replaced.  I thought I was losing a wheel bearing on mine.  Felt like a flat tire.  Brake locked up on left front and when I jacked it up I couldn't turn it.  After it cooled down it was alright.  Then I received the recall information from Workhorse and took it to a Workhorse dealer, Terry Labonte Chevrolet in Greensboro, NC, to do the repair.  It was quick and I got the unit back the next day.

Drove it to Michigan and back with no problems.

You can also call the Workhorse factory in Indiana and talk to customer relations.  I would imagine that the recall information will also be posted in Motorhome Magazine and in Family Motorcoach Magazine.  

Good Luck


----------

